# Canon has restocked their Refurb Store



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2011)

I noticed tonight that a lot of refurb lenses are now in stock.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListingViewAll_10051_10051_-1_22751


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 8, 2011)

It would be nice if they had a sale on top of their refurb prices... but it is good to know they are there if I really need them.


----------

